# BIOS erkennt M.2 nvme nicht



## khazburn (8. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe an mein X570 A-PRO (neueste BIOS Version) eine Sandisk Extreme PRO M.2 NVME 1tb (neu) angeschlossen. Leider wird sie nicht im BIOS erkannt. Ich habe bereits versucht sie in beiden M.2 Slots einzubauen, aber ohne erfolg.
Danach habe ich aus meinem alten PC eine SATA SSD angeschlossen und in der Windows 10 Datenträgerverwaltung und Sandisk SSD Dashboard geschaut, aber auch hier wird die NVME nicht angezeigt.
BIOS Einstellungen habe ich von SATA auf RAID und auf UEFI umgestellt, aber das hat nichts gebracht. ACHI ist an.
CMOS reset und BIOS "Restore Defaults" blieb erfolglos.
Außer die M.2 NVME sind keine anderen Festplatten angeschlossen, weder SATA, noch IDE oder M.2

Ich habe das gleich mit einer neuen XPG SX8200 Pro M2. NVME versucht, aber auch sie wird nicht gefunden.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen woran das liegen kann? Weiß so langsam nicht mehr weiter...
Danke


Mein System:
MB: x570-A PRO
CPU: Ryzen 3600
Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
RAM: 2 x 16gb 3200MHZ Ballistix Sport LT
GPU: XFX 5700 DD ULTRA
SSD: Sandisk Extreme Pro M.2 NVME PCIe 3x 4.Gen, 1TB
Netzteil: Corsair TX550M (550 watt 80plus gold)

BIOS Version: 7C37vH6 (laut MSI die neueste)


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (8. Dezember 2019)

Schau mal im UEFI BIOS unter Advanced bei PCIe SlotX Lanes Configuration steht da,vielleicht müßte da was einstellen(?).Mußte einfach mal ausprobieren

PCIe lanes configuration is for MSI M.2 Xpander / MSI M.2 Xpander-Z  / Other M.2 PCIe storage card. The options in this item will vary with the installed processor(Obwohl jetzt sehe ich das das für PCI-E Steckkarten mit M2 ist,also das brauchste dann nicht versuchen mein fehler)

Und den Kompatibilitätsmodus(CMD) könntest du auch mal versuchen,

BIOS UEFI/CSM Mode [CSM]Select CSM (Compatibility Support Module) or UEFI mode to meet the system requirement.[CSM]  For the non-UEFI driver add-on devices or non-UEFI mode OS.[UEFI]  For the UEFI driver add-on devices and UEFI mode OS.

grüße Brex


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2019)

NVME findest du nicht in der Übersicht wo sich normal SATA Laufwerke befinden, die PCIe werden daher gesondert irgendwo im Bios angezeigt. Nicht das du unter SATA geschaut hast, was kein Wunder wäre wenn sie nicht mit dabei ist. Schau mal ob du sich unter Bootreihenfolge findest.

In Windows werden neue Laufwerke auch nicht im Explorer angezeigt, da sie erst unter Datenträgerverwaltung einmalig eingerichtet werden müssen. Erst wenn dort das Laufwerk eingerichtet wurde und ein Laufwerksbuchstabe zugeteilt wird bekommst das Laufwerk auch zur Auswahl mit dazu. 

Führst du ein Windows Setup aus müsste das Laufwerk aber mit dabei sein.


----------



## khazburn (8. Dezember 2019)

ich habe die PCIe Slots von von Auto Speed auf 4th Generation und Lanes x16 auf x4+x4+x4+x4 umgestellt, hat leider nichts gebracht. 
CSM Modus war leider auch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## khazburn (8. Dezember 2019)

es gibt bei meinem Board eine Komplettübersicht aller angeschlossenen Laufwerke, nicht nur SATA sondern auch M2-1 und M2-2 Slots, aber hier wird die NVME auch nicht angezeigt. 
Ich habe versucht Win10 von USB zu installieren, aber in der Installation wird die NVME auch nicht gezeigt.
Ich habe auch aus meinem alten PC die SATA SSD eingebaut und über die Windows Datenträgerverwaltung versucht die NVME zu initialisieren, aber auch hier wurde die  NVME nicht gefunden


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2019)

Schau mal nach ob es ein aktuelles Bios Update gibt, könnte möglich sein das dein Board die Sandisk nicht erkennt und somit nicht mit deinem Board kompatibel ist.


----------



## khazburn (8. Dezember 2019)

auf MSI.com gibt es keine neuere BIOS version, letzte ist 7C37vH6, welche ich bereits habe


----------

